# This Weed is taking over. What is it and how do I kill it?



## prich01 (Aug 11, 2019)

Bermuda baseball field. Abnormally wet seasons the last two years and this weed has taken off. What is it and how do I kill it?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

That appears to be crabgrass.

Someone with a warm season turf may chime in with a better suggestion other than QuinKill Max Crabgrass and Weed Killer which is labeled for Bermuda grass tank mix commercial application. Read all labels carefully and wear appropriate PPE.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

It looks like smooth crabgrass to me. Quinclorac will kill it, and it is very affordable, just mix and spray onto the foliage.

The easiest and best way to get rid of it is to let the cold weather kill it off, and then put down pre-emergent herbicides.

I used dithiopyr granules pre-emergent this year, and it eliminated 95% of the crabgrass. Definitely the way to go.

Prodiamine also works well to prevent crabgrass, and both prodiamine and dithiopyr are also very affordable.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

I think it is crabgrass, I just put down an application of quinclorac to kill it in my lawn. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@prich01 that looks like dalligrass to me.


----------

